# To prime or not to prime? that is my question....



## bkk (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm looking for help as to whether previously painted walls need to be just primed before painting a different color or if they need to be lightly sanded first then repainted. Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

lock thread plz?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Personally, I use an oil based paint to prime. Not a primer. THen I topcoat in super cheap latex. Way more cost effective method. It Tooootaaallllly works. Its a fool proved method.


Hope that helped.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Easy guys, he is a drywall contractor getting into the painting biz.
Not quite a DIY, but he is in the trades and came over from CT looking for help.

To the op, that is a pretty basic question, as a professional, you should understand the benefits of using a professional painter, I would suggest that you find one in your area to work with. There is no easy answer, as different situations require different methods.

I'll leave this thread open in case anyone else is inclined to offer thier opinion, but I will close it if it takes a turn.

You may want to visit www.drywalltalk.com


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

It sounds like you are a DIYer. If you are a contractor, please continue on here and we will attempt to help you get on the right track, otherwise please direct question tohttp://www.DIYchatroom.com.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

This is one of the most basic questions for a beginner. 
If he is a drywaller, its acceptable he doesn't know about painting, and should be treated differently than a diy? If he was a plumber asking the same question, would it be treated the same? 

Further, he offered no backround info, instead, just wanted an easy answer. I guess that, seeing the aftermath of many drywallers work when they take on the painting of a project, I'm not that inspired to encourage more of it.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You are absolutely right TJ, I was just felling generous this morning and thought it wouldn't hurt to answer his question. I did see his website and he is a drywall contractor.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Just paint it.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Shutting this thread down will not stop drywallers that know nothing about painting to keep painting on projects, I realize this. 

I am more interested in talking about how other trades are viewed and incorporated into this forum. It appears that since he is a drywaller, his question carried more merit, regardless of the fact that the question indicates there is almost zero knowledge of our trade. Is this because we know some drywallers do paint? 

Capt sheetrock, I can think of. Yet, he was obviously a painter and proved to be by info he offered. He didn't ask questions like this op. 

I'm more curious how decisions are made to validate. And how these distinctions are made.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

What happened to KLAW?


----------



## bkk (Jun 10, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Shutting this thread down will not stop drywallers that know nothing about painting to keep painting on projects, I realize this.
> 
> I am more interested in talking about how other trades are viewed and incorporated into this forum. It appears that since he is a drywaller, his question carried more merit, regardless of the fact that the question indicates there is almost zero knowledge of our trade. Is this because we know some drywallers do paint?
> 
> ...


Wow
I was hoping for an actual helpful answer to my question. I was under the impression forums were to help. Yes, I've been in drywall far more years than anything and am trying to expand my business by "getting more of the job" I've had limited experience with other trades but am no idiot. So if my question is beneath an answer and you want to treat noobs like were the scum of the earth for wanting to learn more then you wind up sounding like a bitter dude.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

This forum exists as a place for Professional Painters and related finishing trades to share knowledge, etc. All diy threads/ questions are locked. The way I see it is you are in that category, nothing personal. 

This isn't a place where people learn to paint. 

I am more concerned about your customers property where you learn to paint on, than your opinion of my attitude. With that said, I meant nothing personal towards you. I'm more concerned with principles.


----------



## bkk (Jun 10, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> This forum exists as a place for Professional Painters and related finishing trades to share knowledge, etc. All diy threads/ questions are locked. The way I see it is you are in that category, nothing personal.
> 
> This isn't a place where people learn to paint.
> 
> I am more concerned about your customers property where you learn to paint on, than your opinion of my attitude. With that said, I meant nothing personal towards you. I'm more concerned with principles.



Some of what you said I understand completely. just remember none of us shot outta mamas womb masters of our trade. I guess I made a mistake asking the question in this forum. I didn't mean to come off rude. I deal with customers and serve them well. I wouldn't short change my customers by turning crap work that I wouldn't buy. I, just like other owners of business' have made and learned by trial and error. Sorry for wasting your time.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sand and repaint previously painted walls, should be no reason to prime unless there are stains or you made repairs.

If you are expanding your services my advice would be to hire some professional painters to handle this branch of your services that way you will be giving your customers what they pay for.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

bkk, as a general rule, one coat of paint is a sutiable surface for another coat of paint to adhere to. "Clean, dull and dry" is a good motto to go by.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

bkk said:


> Some of what you said I understand completely. just remember none of us shot outta mamas womb masters of our trade.


That is very true. I didn't. I worked for 3 different paint companies through the course of 8 years.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

bkk,

Don't let this forum intimidate you. Ask what you want.

I've seen people get hazed and harassed, but I would come here too, if I were looking for paint advice, not the diy sites.

Having said that, did you really not know about prep methods regarding interior latex painting?

You can prime a room to kill stains, seal compound, cover deep colors, bring out color of new paint better. Oil vs latex primer depends on what the primer's purpose is.

Search archives for sanding drywall and you will see miles of threads on "to sand, or not to sand". :thumbsup:

PS-I always search before asking on here. I usually answer my own questions without clogging up the new posts page.

BTW-I have been doing sheet rock repairs and trying to match texture. Can I hit you up for help on that? I am a noob there.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Where Im from paint and drywall is one shop with most companies. ABC Paint & Drywall, etc.....I never really saw very many seperate drywall companies til I left Texas. That was 20 years ago so maybe its different now? Unless its oil I see no reason to prime. Just paint it. Good luck with your job.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

paint n primer in one ring a bell?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> paint n primer in one ring a bell?


LMAO Now thats funny! :thumbsup:


----------



## bkk (Jun 10, 2011)

A+HomeWork said:


> bkk,
> 
> Don't let this forum intimidate you. Ask what you want.
> 
> ...


I'm not intimidated by other contractors in a forum discussion or in the field for that matter reguardless of any questions I may have. I've been in business long enough to have met guys that are helpful and want to help others be successful and learn something and I've met leathernecked grumpy pricks that hate their jobs and lives. My mistake was in phrasing the initial question. What I was wanting to know was concerning repainting over a previously painted wall that has an eggshell type finish on it. Ive seen plenty of older remods that you can read any previous patchwork, nail spots, etc through and was wondering how to properly cover those without having to skim coat the entire wall. With painting new drywall you prime everything looks clean until some homeowner slaps on an eggshell or satin and you see the mud lines. Sorry for any confusion forum people. And I agree with the poster that mentioned painters that also do drywall and vice versa its the same around here. 

With regard to the texturing and blending it...if its a knockdown texture after mudding it sand the edge to kill the hard line from the mud and shoot texture about a foot past the edges of the patch you'll never know it was there.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

This texture was actually rolled-on throughout the house in the 80's and I matched it very well, which is saying something for me!

I did have to come back and sand down the edges and knock down the "tall spots" since the other areas had years worth of repaint coats. The customer was pleased and seemingly surprised I got it to match.

I am glad this little project is over!!


----------



## phildvr (May 24, 2011)

its retardrd to think you have to prime previously painted sheetrock walls. I here paint store sales people tell HO this all the time. Just prep and paint it 1 or 2 coats.


----------

